

Launching Radish, a new monitoring and analysis service for Redis - qrush
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/6037147900/radish-dig-deep-into-redis

======
priteau
Seems like a very good service!

One comment though: there are very few details on radishapp.com explaining how
Radish works. The blog post describes a bit more: there is a daemon running
besides Redis that sends statistics to Radish.

A little 'About' page on radishapp.com, with the most important information
from the blog post, plus a list of supported platforms (does the daemon run
only on Linux, or on all platforms where Redis runs?), would be very nice.

~~~
qrush
I'm working on a technical walkthrough that goes in depth on this...basically
the daemon connects to your Redis instance, generates summaries of data, and
spits it out to Radish over HTTPS.

The daemon works on Linux (we've tried Gentoo, RHEL, and Debian), and OSX.

If you have any other questions, head over to <http://support.radishapp.com>
and I'll help you out!

------
mkrecny
Looks very cool - I've been relying on hacky MONITOR hacks for ages. Is this
the first for-profit redis service out there? - been wondering when that
ecosystem would start to develop.

btw: If you're interested in extending redis in new and exciting ways check
out redis-extend on github: <http://github.com/mkrecny/redis-extend>

